# Drift get together in OKC area



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

I know this is not racing, it is just a get together for guys that like to drift. We plan to do it at UCO in edmond on June 22nd and meet around noon to have some fun. If interested let me know?


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Went tonight and drifted for about 30 mins on two batteries...wind made it quite a challenge.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Alright, we are go for Sunday june 22nd from noon till 5-6 pm. The location is on the WEST side of the football stadium that is located on the north side of the campus at University of Central Oklahoma in Edmond, OK. There will be some shade, but bring something to drink, a battery to charge off of or use your car to do so. Maybe a small table to rest your car on. There is a local convenient store just a long walk or short ride away. 

Let me know if need any information about getting here?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

what kind of cars are you running cam


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

I have a tc4 to use as my drift car. I am welcoming anyone that has any drift car to come join me. Use a 13.5 motor and 4200 cells with pvc tires. Lots of run time that way.


----------

